# Steel in the Clinton.



## faceindisguise85 (Nov 6, 2011)

I fished at the park off riverland rd. and van **** yesterday. About 3 hours and no bites. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Fishkim said:


> Spoke to a guy


Is probably me, no need to repeat everythiiiing you hear on the river. :lol:


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Well....made it out this morning at 7:30 am and fished up and down the usual stretch till 7:00 pm. My one buddy managed a 7 lb. Steel 10 minutes in with a little much theatrics and amusement.








I decided to join in shortly there after.








Pink 1/4 oz. Eye Ball Jigs with pearl gulp minnow on the Steel work good. I had a few hook-ups here and there the rest of the day. 

I also caught 2 Walleye ( Is it the last Saturday in April yet? Lol.) Yes, I released them. The two were over 25 in. Easily. Also caught 16-20 Sucker. Seen lots of spots with dozens of Sucker in them all over. Seen a few people along the way Sucker fishing also. When I asked how they were doing most said they were just getting a few to my surprise.

Also seen quite a few Steelhead throughout the day but from like 12:00 - 5 pm ish they just were not interested. When I got back to base camp to meet up with a few friends, there was a guy and his girlfriend Sucker fishing across the river. Her pole starts going crazy and she starts to fight the fish out. After a few minutes go by her old man grabs the fish from shore only to pull up a nice chrome. He yells out " I think its some sort of trout". I got a kick out of it and at the same time I'm like I just busted my hump all day and you get one on worms at my home spot. Lol. I love it though and i'm sure she will remember that one forever. ( It was her first one too.) Well...I'm bushed and going to sleep. Will I be out tomorrow? 

Hell yes. ( weather permitting )

Keep em tight and hope everyone enjoyed this beautiful day as much as I did. 



Sent from the Halls of Krom


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice looking fish , I plan on heading out to Yates tomorrow and. Maybe river bends if I can squeeze it in.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Both fish are spawned out drop backs, nice to see fish complete the process!!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Well....made it out this morning at 7:30 am and fished up and down the usual stretch
> 
> It's been a few years since I've been down that way, but I took the boy for a walk Friday and seen your crew out there, looks sweet over there! I didn't say what's up you guy's looked busy fishing! I might bring the fishing pole next time, good luck.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes they were. Pm me if you ever want to fish out this way nighttime.

Sent from the Halls of Krom


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I will, seen your truck there today. Too bad it didn't rain very much today. I'll be out the next few days, not sure where but I'll let ya know


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Ill be back out tuesday.. Yesterday was my first time fishing the Clinton and ill tell ya it a nice little river!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

